# tricep dips



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 27, 2010)

threw on 4 plates on my chain dip belt for some tris, and within 4 seconds, the chain snapped off the belt..What a POS belt! hahah


----------



## Phineas (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll smack myself in the balls 5 times if you can give me one good reason why this thread was necessary for any reason other than justifying bragging about how many plates you attached to your belt on a dip.


----------



## alan84 (Oct 27, 2010)

phineas said:


> i'll smack myself in the balls 5 times if you can give me one good reason why this thread was necessary for any reason other than justifying bragging about how many plates you attached to your belt on a dip.



+1


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 27, 2010)

yea, i did feel the need to post it, looking for some recommendations on some good dipping belts...Do you feel the need to let your insecurities flow on the internet by being jealous of someone half your age who can dip more than you can?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Oct 27, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> yea, i did feel the need to post it, looking for some recommendations on some good dipping belts...Do you feel the need to let your insecurities flow on the internet by being jealous of someone half your age who can dip more than you can?



um damn, body plus 180 lbs... I am jealous. Dude, as strong as you are you need to see the light and pursue power lifting.


----------



## assassin (Oct 27, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I'll smack myself in the balls 5 times if you can give me one good reason why this thread was necessary for any reason other than justifying bragging about how many plates you attached to your belt on a dip.


----------



## Phineas (Oct 27, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> yea, i did feel the need to post it, looking for some recommendations on some good dipping belts...Do you feel the need to let your insecurities flow on the internet by being jealous of someone half your age who can dip more than you can?



lol, first of all I'm 22, not half your age. Secondly, I could care less if you're dipping 4 plates. That's fucking impressive if it's honest form. If I was going to be jealous of anything it would be your deadlift. I don't really give a shit about dips. They're great, but a big deadlift, squat, bench or clean is what impresses me.

How much you lift is irrelevant, though. If you wanted advice on dip belts why not ask about them? The thread title is "tricep dips", and you never once ask for any advice. You basically just say how much you lifted, but act nonchalant like your modest. You say the belt broke, but how is that a request for advice?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 27, 2010)

true that..who cares how much someone can dip lol


----------



## Gissurjon (Oct 28, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> true that..who cares how much someone can dip lol



you do... not impressed anyway i put 5 plates on my dick and pump that bitch. how u like dem apples


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 28, 2010)

you must have needle dick to be able to fit it through the plate hole...


----------



## HeavyBomber (Oct 28, 2010)

Well, I'm impressed with a 180 dip. If I could pull that off it would certainly indicate an increase in my bench press.
I'd like to see it.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 28, 2010)

heavy bomber.. i take it you're a powerlifter?


----------



## Gissurjon (Oct 29, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> you must have needle dick to be able to fit it through the plate hole...



yep just like a needle...been sewing up your moms all day


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 29, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> you must have needle dick to be able to fit it through the plate hole...



clearly you are not using olympic plates which incidently have rather large centre holes which by my reckoning would indicate that the poster would in fact have some fair girth on his luncheon-truncheon.

Are your plates non-olympic, are they in fact plastic concete filled plates from walmart that weigh approx. 5lbs each 

I myself like to overtly brag like a true egotistical moron that i can dip 90lbs plus my 225lbs frame for multiple sets/reps - with strictest of form, biceps touching forearms in the deepest position.  

R


----------



## Bilal123 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just do dips like this and you won't need a belt.






YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2010)

I farted....does anyone care more about that than this thread?


----------



## Bilal123 (Oct 29, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I farted....does anyone care more about that than this thread?


 
I do... Please elaborate sir.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2010)

Bilal123 said:


> I do... Please elaborate sir.



Well, I had feta cheese and spinach in my omelet this morning. Usually cheesy farts push people out of the house, but if you combine sulphur in spinach and lactose intolerance from the cheese, it can mushroom cloud pretty badly. So, I'm responding to an email, when...brrrrraaaaaaapppp ppp p....it came out. My wife who is now my assistant in my gym, passed me by and said, "Good lord what is that stench?!" I kindly said, "Well, I had spinach and feta cheese this morning." She replied, that "I fucking stink." And proceeded to spray Lysol linen fresh scent in my direction for about 5 seconds. 


The End.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Oct 29, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> heavy bomber.. i take it you're a powerlifter?



Um yeah, but I'm committed to the 242 lb. class so I strive to have as much muscle mass with as little fat as possible. In other words I'm a 'powerbuilder'.


----------



## Phineas (Oct 29, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Well, I had feta cheese and spinach in my omelet this morning. Usually cheesy farts push people out of the house, but if you combine sulphur in spinach and lactose intolerance from the cheese, it can mushroom cloud pretty badly. So, I'm responding to an email, when...brrrrraaaaaaapppp ppp p....it came out. My wife who is now my assistant in my gym, passed me by and said, "Good lord what is that stench?!" I kindly said, "Well, I had spinach and feta cheese this morning." She replied, that "I fucking stink." And proceeded to spray Lysol linen fresh scent in my direction for about 5 seconds.
> 
> 
> The End.



You really delivered on that elabortation.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2010)

phineas said:


> i'll smack myself in the balls 5 times if you can give me one good reason why this thread was necessary for any reason other than justifying bragging about how many plates you attached to your belt on a dip.



+2


----------



## twarrior (Oct 29, 2010)

Bilal123 said:


> Just do dips like this and you won't need a belt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen this guy on other videos and he's awesome.  He looks like he's about 180 so I'd say he's really doing 180lb dips and has the vids to prove it.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2010)

Phineas said:


> You really delivered on that elabortation.



Thank you. I try.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2010)

In case anyone is wondering, I farted again. Damn you lactose intolerance! Damn you all to hell!!


----------



## assassin (Oct 29, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Well, I had feta cheese and spinach in my omelet this morning. Usually cheesy farts push people out of the house, but if you combine sulphur in spinach and lactose intolerance from the cheese, it can mushroom cloud pretty badly. So, I'm responding to an email, when...brrrrraaaaaaapppp ppp p....it came out. My wife who is now my assistant in my gym, passed me by and said, "Good lord what is that stench?!" I kindly said, "Well, I had spinach and feta cheese this morning." She replied, that "I fucking stink." And proceeded to spray Lysol linen fresh scent in my direction for about 5 seconds.
> 
> 
> The End.




Well you skipped so much details :S ...

1-How many eggs in the omlette??
2-What was the band for the feta cheese??
3-did u cook the spinach before u put it in the omlette or just put directly?
4-How many calories in that meal ??
5-What do youmean by "people out of the house", do you have other people with you and your wife in your house  cause that means you lie in a big house?? and where do you live?
6-How much time have you bn lactose intolerance ??
7-from whome did you get that mail ?? and did the mail have any effect of the fart release ??
8-does your wife assist you at the gym at home?? so you have a gym at home?  so you are rich, you didn't tell us homw muh money do you make monthly..
9-Lysol linen  what is that ?? and from where could we buy it ? please answer with reference and scientific explanations..

we all give a fuck about all these missing details :S


----------



## assassin (Oct 29, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> In case anyone is wondering, I farted again. Damn you lactose intolerance! Damn you all to hell!!



Thank you so much for this info, I don't know how I was going to be able to live without this information ..


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2010)

assassin said:


> Thank you so much for this info, I don't know how I was going to be able to live without this information ..



I'll keep you updated.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2010)

assassin said:


> Well you skipped so much details :S ...
> 
> 1-How many eggs in the omlette??
> *6*
> ...



I hope I've answered your questions to the best of my ability. I can be reached at my gym for further questioning.


----------



## Elson (Oct 29, 2010)

Yea so.....I do dips at the end of my w/o, I can do about 8x3 without failure...should I be adding weight at this point?


----------



## troubador (Oct 29, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Well, I had feta cheese and spinach in my omelet this morning. Usually cheesy farts push people out of the house, but if you combine sulphur in spinach and lactose intolerance from the cheese, it can mushroom cloud pretty badly. So, I'm responding to an email, when...brrrrraaaaaaapppp ppp p....it came out. My wife who is now my assistant in my gym, passed me by and said, "Good lord what is that stench?!" I kindly said, "Well, I had spinach and feta cheese this morning." She replied, that "I fucking stink." And proceeded to spray Lysol linen fresh scent in my direction for about 5 seconds.
> 
> 
> The End.



So does this mean you are looking for some recommendations on some good odor remover?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I farted....does anyone care more about that than this thread?



Did it have a fruity or nutty smell?

I once dipped with 6 plates, but they were all 2 1/2 pounds. Does that count?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 30, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Did it have a fruity or nutty smell?
> 
> I once dipped with 6 plates, but they were all 2 1/2 pounds. Does that count?



Garlic smell from the pizza last night.


----------



## assassin (Oct 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I hope I've answered your questions to the best of my ability. I can be reached at my gym for further questioning.



ok I will feed back with more detailed questions soon, thank you for your fast responce, I was so curious you know..


----------



## assassin (Oct 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I'll keep you updated.



Please keep me updated in this thread whenever yu fart again, it's the best thread to talk about our farts...


----------



## Phineas (Oct 30, 2010)

assassin said:


> Please keep me updated in this thread whenever yu fart again, it's the best thread to talk about our farts...



I think we should make a sticky for Jug's farts. We could call it the stinky sticky.


----------



## Tamaon (Oct 30, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> yea, i did feel the need to post it, looking for some recommendations on some good dipping belts...Do you feel the need to let your insecurities flow on the internet by being jealous of someone half your age who can dip more than you can?



Spud Inc makes some solid dipping belts, and a wicked thing called the Monster Multi Strap.


----------



## assassin (Oct 31, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I think we should make a sticky for Jug's farts. We could call it the stinky sticky.



+1  ....... I vote for this thread as a sticky, so we can all talk here about our farts freely without being ashamed, anyone who has a disgusting fart story he could publish here immediately,  we can call it "Stinky fart and useless Dips info Sticky"


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 31, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I think we should make a sticky for Jug's farts. We could call it the stinky sticky.



All those in favor say aye?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 31, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> threw on 4 plates on my chain dip belt for some tris, and within 4 seconds, the chain snapped off the belt..What a POS belt! hahah



those 2.5 lb donuts can be a bitch.


----------



## assassin (Oct 31, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> All those in favor say aye?



aye


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aye.


----------



## Phineas (Oct 31, 2010)

Aye.


----------



## njc (Oct 31, 2010)

Tamaon said:


> Spud Inc makes some solid dipping belts, and a wicked thing called the Monster Multi Strap.



Let's refrain from hijacking threads.  If you want to talk about belts than start a new thread.  This thread is about farts.


----------



## Phineas (Nov 1, 2010)

Last night I farted in bed when my girlfriend was in the bathroom, and I stealthily waved it away by using the blanket as a giant fan to spread the stench enough to render it undetectable.

The fart's source was oats, cottage cheese, and chocolate whey. It was a nutritious fart. 

In fact, studies have shown that anyone who smells oats/whey-based farts within a 6 foot radius will experience 8.3% more hypertrophy. However, no research has shown a marked increase in CNS output. That would be the lesser common olive oil-based farts.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 1, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Last night I farted in bed when my girlfriend was in the bathroom, and I stealthily waved it away by using the blanket as a giant fan to spread the stench enough to render it undetectable.
> 
> The fart's source was oats, cottage cheese, and chocolate whey. It was a nutritious fart.
> 
> In fact, studies have shown that anyone who smells oats/whey-based farts within a 6 foot radius will experience 8.3% more hypertrophy. However, no research has shown a marked increase in CNS output. That would be the lesser common olive oil-based farts.



Pubmed?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2010)

phineas said:


> aye.



x 4


----------



## Phineas (Nov 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Pubmed?



They can't handle this kind of science.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 1, 2010)

Phineas said:


> They can't handle this kind of science.



They can. You're right. Damn! There must be a way to handle this!


----------



## assassin (Nov 1, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Last night I farted in bed when my girlfriend was in the bathroom, and I stealthily waved it away by using the blanket as a giant fan to spread the stench enough to render it undetectable.
> 
> The fart's source was oats, cottage cheese, and chocolate whey. It was a nutritious fart.
> 
> In fact, studies have shown that anyone who smells oats/whey-based farts within a 6 foot radius will experience 8.3% more hypertrophy. However, no research has shown a marked increase in CNS output. That would be the lesser common olive oil-based farts.



 very useful info...


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2010)

I farted with no one else in the gym and it reverberated into the corridor...thus carrying out the musty order. I walked out and forgot that I farted...I walked into it...said, damn that bad even for me.


----------



## Life (Nov 2, 2010)

<3 this thread


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 2, 2010)

I just farted out a turtle head and had to make a run for the super bowl. Kinda smelt acidic, gotta check the diet.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2010)

too bad...wouldve been great if you popped one out and it fell on the floor.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm way to old to be shaking one down the leg


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> I'm way to old to be shaking one down the leg


bullshit. It happens to the best of us!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 2, 2010)

The tricep dip and fart thread...


----------



## Phineas (Nov 2, 2010)

vortrit said:


> The ....fart thread...



There you go. That's more like it.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2010)

Ever have a potato chip fart??? They're brutal. Girls? Period farts right??? Right? RIGHT??!!!


----------



## rockhardly (Nov 2, 2010)

So, about this fart.  Do you feel relief after release?  Is the cloud colored?  And what would you guess the volumetric flow rate is?  I am just curious cuz I am starting to think that I wish I was lactose intolerant.

I think we care more about your fart than this thread!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2010)

rockhardly said:


> So, about this fart.  Do you feel relief after release?
> *Most likely unless you shart...I would assume. *
> Is the cloud colored?
> *It can be especially if the food is a sulphuric food (spinach, egg)*
> ...



Ya think?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 2, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Ever have a potato chip fart??? They're brutal. Girls? Period farts right??? Right? RIGHT??!!!



Do potato chips come out?

Sounds painful...


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Do potato chips come out?
> 
> Sounds painful...



Not not at all. They smell like potatoes gone bad simply.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 2, 2010)

I like the help of the olive oil for the silent cropdusting. stealth mode activated.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> I like the help of the olive oil for the silent cropdusting. stealth mode activated.



Gotta be careful with those. Sometimes stealth can be troublesome.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 2, 2010)

Anal leakage?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 2, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Not not at all. They smell like potatoes gone bad simply.



Sounds like fun if you throw in some rotten garlic smell.


----------



## westb51 (Nov 2, 2010)

I may be in the minority but I kinda like the smell of my farts. Is that wrong?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 2, 2010)

westb51 said:


> I may be in the minority but I kinda like the smell of my farts. Is that wrong?



I belive some of mine are quite bouquious and others are just down right eye watering nasty. But like a box of chocolates, ya never know what your getting until you bite into it.


----------



## assassin (Nov 2, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Ever have a potato chip fart??? They're brutal. Girls? Period farts right??? Right? RIGHT??!!!



are  bulking or what ?? it seems you re getting too many farts...  ....ayway farting is fun


----------



## Phineas (Nov 2, 2010)

westb51 said:


> I may be in the minority but I kinda like the smell of my farts. Is that wrong?



Not at all.

For us men, farts are the closest we'll ever get to experiencing the joy of creating life that women get to experience. I say revel and bask in the greatness that is your anal stench. It's beautiful in its own way.


----------



## Bigbroful (Nov 2, 2010)

I love dips


----------



## Phineas (Nov 2, 2010)

Bigbroful said:


> I love dips



I'm sorry but this is the fart thread.


----------



## rockhardly (Nov 3, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Not at all.
> 
> For us men, farts are the closest we'll ever get to experiencing the joy of creating life that women get to experience. I say revel and bask in the greatness that is your anal stench. It's beautiful in its own way.



Suddenly, I feel like a proud mother!!

What stinks?  Oh yah! The OP.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2010)

assassin said:


> are  bulking or what ?? it seems you re getting too many farts...  ....ayway farting is fun



I dont bulk. No need to. I have a cheat meal per week and sometimes I include baked chips. 
I do concur that piffing is fun. Especially when you lay a landmine and someone walks into it. Good times.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2010)

Bigbroful said:


> I love dips



Somebody neg this bitch for hijacking our fart thread. i'm too busy shitting.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 3, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> yea, i did feel the need to post it, looking for some recommendations on some good dipping belts...Do you feel the need to let your insecurities flow on the internet by being jealous of someone half your age who can dip more than you can?




Right and that's why you asked about quality dip belts in your original post...



Hey I can dip 5 plates.


----------



## rockhardly (Nov 3, 2010)

I threw on some tighty-whities for some butt cheek flapping, gas passing and within 5 seconds a hole was blown clean threw them.  POS undies!

I am looking for advice on how to cope with hemroids.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 3, 2010)

Take your finger and push them back in, Do it, its fun.


----------



## Phineas (Nov 3, 2010)

This is starting to look like the fastest growing thread in IM history. It's spreading like Jug's unyielding, merciless spinach and feta stench.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 3, 2010)

westb51 said:


> I may be in the minority but I kinda like the smell of my farts. Is that wrong?




"Everyone loves a wiff of their own brand!!"

-Fat Bastard (Austin Powers Movie)


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 3, 2010)

An oldie but goodie,

Beans Beans are good for your heart
The more you eat, the more you fart
the more you fart, the better you feel
So eat beans with every meal


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> An oldie but goodie,
> 
> Beans Beans are good for your heart
> The more you eat, the more you fart
> ...



shut up.

Blast gas. It's fun.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2010)

689 views. Wow.


----------



## natural1 (Nov 3, 2010)

westb51 said:


> I may be in the minority but I kinda like the smell of my farts. Is that wrong?


 

Everyone secretly loves there own brand!!  

After a night on the alcohol are a very strong fart,  I proudly made a friend of mine wrench out of my car window on sunday morning after a night on the ale.... oh yeh and fish, chips and curry sauce to finish it of,  his eyes were watering as i just wallowed in my creation


----------



## ectomorph141 (Nov 4, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> you must have needle dick to be able to fit it through the plate hole...





Gissurjon said:


> yep just like a needle...been sewing up your moms all day


Thats the best comback I have seen in a long time.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 4, 2010)

ectomorph141 said:


> Thats the best comback I have seen in a long time.



mom jokes never get old. Nor do farts. They rise.


----------



## assassin (Nov 4, 2010)

I am proudly one of the first few people who planted the seed for this useless thread  .. first one wasthe creator, second was juggernout then me  ..loool


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 4, 2010)

assassin said:


> I am proudly one of the first few people who planted the seed for this useless thread  .. first one wasthe creator, second was juggernout then me  ..loool



I enjoy taking useless threads and throwing my useless shit into the wind and seeing what sticks.


----------



## assassin (Nov 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I enjoy taking useless threads and throwing my useless shit into the wind and seeing what sticks.



feels great when you find a place to discuss your shit nobody cares about in ..  ...  you should be the owner of this group ..


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 4, 2010)

assassin said:


> feels great when you find a place to discuss your shit nobody cares about in ..  ...  you should be the owner of this group ..



I've simply managed to hit a nerve on a topic that many people wish to discuss.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 4, 2010)

You nailed that shit, is what you did.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 4, 2010)

Farting is a very important issue to most people. It needs to be handled quite delicately with people. I brought it out and well, heard the cry of the people. I should run for some sort of mayoral office.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't know what I'm more surprised at... the fact that this thread is still going or this thread is still going on about farting.


----------



## njc (Nov 7, 2010)

What is your guys opinion on farting before stretching?  I always stretch before I fart but I see guys at the gym who fart without stretching all the time and they are HUGE!


----------



## alan84 (Nov 7, 2010)

njc said:


> What is your guys opinion on farting before stretching?  I always stretch before I fart but I see guys at the gym who fart without stretching all the time and they are HUGE!



Lol, maybe I should stop stretching and start farting before the workout.
Anyways, farting thread is way more interesting than the original thread


----------



## SilentBob187 (Nov 7, 2010)

If I fart and it smells like NAC, should I cut back on my NAC intake?  Addendum; I take the NAC orally.  Seemed relevant.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## juggernaut (Nov 12, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> If I fart and it smells like NAC, should I cut back on my NAC intake?  Addendum; I take the NAC orally.  Seemed relevant.



Only if there's a blue fog coming out.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Only if there's a blue fog coming out.



Sounds like a smurf fart. I would know.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 14, 2010)

1,015 views from one useless post. Goddamn we should be proud of ourselves.


----------



## rockhardly (Nov 15, 2010)

I farted.  My glutes have gotten alot bigger from doing so many dips that when I fart, a gas bubble forms between my cheeks and slowly rises and doesn't pop until it navigates outta my crack.  Kind of a funny feeling, really.

Right now, my farts smell like fajitas.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 15, 2010)

rockhardly said:


> I farted.  My glutes have gotten alot bigger from doing so many dips that when I fart, a gas bubble forms between my cheeks and slowly rises and doesn't pop until it navigates outta my crack.  Kind of a funny feeling, really.
> 
> Right now, my farts smell like fajitas.



steak and peppers or chicken?


----------



## rockhardly (Nov 15, 2010)

BEEF w/ a hint of guacomole!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh, nice. I had potatoes during my last carbup and found the potato farting quite enjoyable.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2010)

Chocolate milk

Not for the faint of heart or lactose intolerant...


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyone fart lately?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 21, 2010)

I recently started taking benefiber because I thought a little more fiber wouldn't hurt, the results are 10 to 20 seconds rips. Nice and bassy, some tickle a little


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 21, 2010)

Interesting. I get the smelly long ones with psyllium husk and cream of spinach.


----------



## assassin (Dec 21, 2010)

ummm delicious .llool


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 19, 2011)

ATTENTION Everyone...
I...

have farted.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 19, 2011)

YouTube - Family Guy Fartacular


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Sounds like a smurf fart. I would know.



You ate a smurf and farted his remains?


----------



## x~factor (Feb 22, 2011)

You guys are brutal. LOL


----------



## Phineas (Feb 23, 2011)

I farted in a sour cream and onion pringles can and put it in a time capsule and buried it.

Then, I built a time machine, set the timer for 2050, and travelled forward in time.

I dug the time capsule out, found the pringles can and opened it and you know what?....it smelled like sour cream and onion and fart.

The end.


----------



## TampaSRT (Feb 23, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> YouTube - Family Guy Fartacular


That was awesome, I needed a good laugh! I think I farted from laughing so hard.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 23, 2011)

Phineas said:


> I farted in a sour cream and onion pringles can and put it in a time capsule and buried it.
> 
> Then, I built a time machine, set the timer for 2050, and travelled forward in time.
> 
> ...



 you're so stupid


----------

